# Tucson Graden Railroads--this weekend



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The Tucson Garden Railroad Society is doing their open house tour this weekend (March 10 and 11). Nancy and I really enjoyed last years tour, so we are going down from Sun City for the weekend to see more of the Tucson garden railroads. Seven of the eight on tour will be new to us.

Here is a link to their web site if any one is interested.

Tucson trains on tour 

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

We had a great time down in Tucson this past weekend. We saw 8 very nice garden railroads. Seven were new to us, the eighth the "Eagle Mountain RR" was also on last years tour. We consider it to be the best one that we have seen anywhere.

Chuck


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 09 Mar 2012 08:00 AM 
The Tucson Garden Railroad Society is doing their open house tour this weekend (March 10 and 11). Nancy and I really enjoyed last years tour, so we are going down from Sun City for the weekend to see more of the Tucson garden railroads. Seven of the eight on tour will be new to us.

Here is a link to their web site if any one is interested.

Tucson trains on tour 

Chuck 

.................................................................................................

We ckecked the Link, but didn't see any new photos or videos of the event. Anyone get some photos??


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I had to miss it this year, I was in the Hospital finding out my pneumonia is really lung cancer..... 
I won't be on line as much as I'm staying with my sister who lives closer to the cancer center of Az. 
I tried to post this Sat. but the site was being flakey. 
Keep me in your prayers, I'm going to need it 

John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

John

Sorry to hear of your troubles, but for sure the prayers will include you, hang in there.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry I missed it Thought it was this coming weekend :-(


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 12 Mar 2012 05:15 PM 
John

Sorry to hear of your troubles, but for sure the prayers will include you, hang in there.









Same here as Steve posted.. We know what you are going thru and hope all goes well and back to trains soon.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

Will hold a good thought for you. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Are prayers are with you John.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

So are mine 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, but enough about me..... let's go RailRoadin' 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear this John, hang in there, I'll say a few for you... 

Greg


----------

